# rubber cover



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I just noticed the rubber cover over the hose to the right of the oil cap is gone. That hose gets very hot and whatever they used to hold the cover on did not hold up .


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

This is the hose I'm talking about


----------

